# Vorgehensweise Anlagen vernetzen



## byfluffy (6 Dezember 2016)

Moin Leute,
wir haben den Plan unsere Anlagen in der Produktion zu vernetzen.
Ich würde dafür eine SPS nehmen und diese mit einem OPC Server verbinden, der dann die Daten weitergibt.
Alle anderen SPS Steuerungen schicken nur noch die Gerätenummer und bekommen alle benötigten Daten. (PUT)
Das wahr jetzt mein Lösungsansatz.

Wie würdet ihr das Projekt lösen bzw. welche Hardware und Software ist am besten geeignet? (Industrie 4.0?)


----------



## bluebird277 (6 Dezember 2016)

Pfui Teufel böses Wort "Industrie 4.0" ich kanns nimmer hören diese Verarsche.

Gewöhn dir das ab


----------



## byfluffy (6 Dezember 2016)

Ok..... Wie du meinst. 
Hast du dann auch einen Lösungsansatz für mein Problem / Projekt?


----------



## oliver.tonn (6 Dezember 2016)

Für welche Steuerung soll das Ganze denn sein? Beim Stichwort PUT tippe ich mal auf Siemens. Bei Codesys basierten Steuerungen gibt es Netzwerkvariablen über die Steuerungen direkt miteinander kommunizieren können. Ich kenn mich in der Siemens Welt leider praktisch nicht aus und weiß nicht, ob es dort etwas vergleichbares gibt.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## byfluffy (6 Dezember 2016)

Ja genau s7


----------



## ducati (6 Dezember 2016)

byfluffy schrieb:


> wir haben den Plan unsere Anlagen in der Produktion zu vernetzen.


Hmm...

wenn Du uns jetzt noch sagst, zu welchem Zweck Ihr die Anlagen vernetzen wollt sowie welche und wieviele Steuerungen das sind, welche Schnittstellen diese Steuerungen besitzen, wieviele Daten von wo nach wo ausgetauscht werden sollen, ne Skizze des Aufbaus hier einstellst können wir evtl. anfangen zu überlegen, welche Lösung für Dich optimal wäre...

Gruß.


----------



## byfluffy (6 Dezember 2016)

Ok.
Also ca. 20 Anlagen wobei zwei jeweils 300 Meter lang sind(Montag Linie) 
Als Schnittstelle soll eine cp nachgerüstet werden. (Ethernet)
Wir wollen alle Daten jedes Produktes den Anlagen zur Verfügung stellen.(Kundenwünsche sowie Anlagen zustände) 
Alles s7 Steuerungen. 
Die Datenmengen ist mir gerade nicht bekannt könnte aber etwas mehr werden.


----------



## ducati (6 Dezember 2016)

byfluffy schrieb:


> Wir wollen alle Daten jedes Produktes den Anlagen zur Verfügung stellen.(Kundenwünsche sowie Anlagen zustände)


Wo kommen diese Daten denn her?
Prinzipiell wäre ne "Datensammler/Verteiler"-SPS ne Idee. Sollte aber eine Steuerung sein, welche genügend Verbindungen kann und auch einigermaßen schnell (in Bezug auf die Kommunikation) ist, also eher ne 400er oder ne 1500er.
Über die Datenmengen und die Aktualisierungszeit solltest Du Dir also noch einmal konkrete Gedanken machen.

Gruß.
F


----------



## byfluffy (6 Dezember 2016)

Also die Daten sind in einer SAP Datenbank. Meine Idee war diese mittels opc Server auf eine sps zu spielen. 
Also so wie du schon sagst. 
Worauf muss ich achten bei der Auswahl?
Oder ist ein Industrie PC besser?


----------



## ducati (6 Dezember 2016)

byfluffy schrieb:


> Also die Daten sind in einer SAP Datenbank.



Hört sich so an, als wenn man dafür bissl Erfahrung braucht  Nen PC brauchst Du eh, um die Daten vom SAP abzuholen. Ob dieser PC dann direkt die Daten an die 20 Steuerungen verteilt, oder erst an die "Datensammler"-SPS ist Ansichtssache...

Aber wie ich Deine Fragen hier so lese, würde ich dazu tendieren, jemanden hinzuzuziehen, der sich damit auskennnt 

Gruß.


----------



## byfluffy (6 Dezember 2016)

Das ganze soll bei uns im Unternehmen als Vorschlag eingereicht werden. 
Also die grobe Umsetzung bzw welche Teile, kosten,..... (Kvp Vorschlag)
Also am besten eine 1500? Oder eher einen Industrie PC womit habt ihr besse Erfahrungen?


----------



## Funky (6 Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

eine einfache Möglichkeit ist ei PC mit der Software "ACCON-EasyLog" von Deltalogic.

Ich würde dir Daten in einen SQL-Server schreiben und dann mittels SAP oder Excel darauf zugreifen.

Diese Software braucht man nur zu parametrisieren.

Harald


----------



## ducati (7 Dezember 2016)

byfluffy schrieb:


> Das ganze soll bei uns im Unternehmen als Vorschlag eingereicht werden.
> Also die grobe Umsetzung bzw welche Teile, kosten,..... (Kvp Vorschlag)
> Also am besten eine 1500? Oder eher einen Industrie PC womit habt ihr besse Erfahrungen?



Also die Kosten kannst Du nicht kalkulieren... Wenn ich schon SAP oder SQL lese, dann wird das mal garantiert nicht wenig  Wer soll denn das SAP so konfigurieren, dass die notwendigen richtigen etc. Daten in den Steuerungen landen? Ich vermute mal, jemand mit 100€ Stundensatz  aber wie lange mag das dauern?
Was Du an Hardware benötigst, bzw. welches Konzept das optimale ist, hängt nicht zuletzt von der auszutauschenden Datenmenge ab. Weiterhion gibts auch Lizenzmodelle, welche abhängig der Datenpunktanzahl lizensiert werden...
Also als Grobe Idee:

20-Steuerunngen im Feld -> S7-1500 als Datensammler -> PC mit SQL oder OPC -> SAP

das sagt aber nix über die Kosten aus und auch nix ob das so funktioniert. Die Planung eines solchen (aufwändigen) Systems kann man nicht mal so eben hier im Forum machen....

Gruß.


----------



## testuser (7 Dezember 2016)

es gibt von der firma trager eine dll, mittels der man direkt in (nicht optimierte) datenbausteine schreiben/lessen kann. mit einem ordentlichen handshake, eine gute sache.

was man nicht außer acht lassen sollte: was passiert, wenn das sap oder pc oder netzwerk ausfällt? gerade wenn typdaten vom sap in die sps sollen, kann das kritisch werden.


----------



## illi (7 Dezember 2016)

Wenn das Stichwort OPC und Datenbank fällt, werfe ich einfach mal das Produkt OPC-Router in den Ring. https://www.inray.de/produkte/opc-router/


----------



## byfluffy (7 Dezember 2016)

Danke das hilft mir sehr.
Die Hauptaufgabe die Daten von SAP in die Steuerung zu bekommen übernimmt unser Programmierer für SAP Systeme.


----------



## PN/DP (7 Dezember 2016)

Mal zusammenfassen was der TE will:


byfluffy schrieb:


> Wir wollen alle Daten jedes Produktes den Anlagen zur Verfügung stellen.(Kundenwünsche sowie Anlagen zustände)





byfluffy schrieb:


> Also die Daten sind in einer SAP Datenbank. Meine Idee war diese mittels opc Server auf eine sps zu spielen.



@byfluffy
Warum ist nun das Problem als "Gelöst" markiert und diese Antwort als "hilfreichste Antwort" gekürt?


Funky schrieb:


> eine einfache Möglichkeit ist ei PC mit der Software "ACCON-EasyLog" von Deltalogic.
> 
> Ich würde dir Daten in einen SQL-Server schreiben und dann mittels SAP oder Excel darauf zugreifen.
> 
> Diese Software braucht man nur zu parametrisieren.


Kann die Software "ACCON-EasyLog" überhaupt das was Du willst?


Eine (Standard-)Software welche man "nur parametrieren" braucht, wird es nicht geben. Es muß auf jeden Fall viel programmiert werden, mit vermutlich hohem Anteil von Handshakes. Daher auch mein Tip: jemanden hinzuziehen, der sich damit auskennt.

Nur einen "Big" Datenstrom in eine SPS streamen ist noch lange nicht "Industrie 4.0".

Harald


----------



## rudl (13 Dezember 2016)

Wir lösen dies normalerweise so, dass wir einen MS SQL Server pro Produktionslinie auf einem PC mit RAID 1 und USV installieren. Somit sind die Produktionslinien unabhängig vom Firmenserver. Auf dem Firmenserver läuft auch ein SQL Server, der mittels Agent die Datensätze von den SQL Datenbanken der Produktionslinien synchronisiert.
Für die Anbindung der SPS an die Datenbank verwenden wir SQL4automation (www.sql4automation.com). Bei SQL4automation schreibt die SPS mittels SQL Strings direkt in die Datenbank. Der Vorteil gegenüber Tools die von aussen auf die SPS zugreifen ist, dass man in der SPS ein direktes Feedback hat, ob die Daten in der Datenbank angekommen sind. Für die gängigen SPS Steuerungen gibt es fertige Bibliotheken und Beispiele.


----------



## illi (14 Dezember 2016)

Bei SQL4automation liest sich das so, als ob noch eine PC-Software zwischen SPS und SQL-DB sitzt. Man kann nämlich zwischen Windows und Linux wählen. Das wäre sonst nicht erforderlich.

Dabei gibt es doch z. B. von Wago auch Bibliotheken, die direkt mit der SQL-DB reden. Wahrscheinlich wird das auch bei den anderen SPS-Herstellern so sein.

Gruß Illi


----------



## PN/DP (14 Dezember 2016)

Hinweis: bei allen Empfehlungen für tolle Tools bitte Fragestellung richtig lesen und beachten, daß der TE Werte *von* der Datenbank *zur* SPS übertragen will.

Harald


----------



## Softi79 (10 März 2017)

Wie sieht es mit den Produktdaten aus die an die SPS übertragen werden sollen diese Daten gleichzeitig an alle 20 Steuerungen übertragen werden (Sprich Produktionslinie erst leerfahren und dann Daten laden) oder Soll ein fliegender Wechsel von Produkt zu Produkt möglich sein, bei einem fliegenden Wechsel ist sicherlich eine übergeordnete SPS sinnvoll. 
Außerdem kannst du mit einer Übergeordneten SPS z.B. ein Notprogramm laufen lassen SAP aktiv / oder inaktiv und dir ein paar Produkttypen in DBs ablegen, die Werte in den DBs natürlich editierbar über ein HMI damit wäre ein echter Notbetrieb ohne SAP möglich. 

Von Siemens Panel-PC würde ich nicht einsetzen, lieber Wald und Wiesen PC mit USV und täglicher Sicherung.

Gruß Softi


----------

